
Stop Saying You're Bad at Math - portal_narlish
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2016/04/25/stop-telling-kids-youre-bad-at-math-you-are-spreading-math-anxiety-like-a-virus/
======
blakethorne
What's the best argument that can be made for teaching math comprehension
beyond basic arithmetic the way governments do?

I understand the 'it teaches you to think about and approach complex problems'
argument. But can't many non-math fields satisfy that same argument?

